
Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn about architecture? - perfectfourth
Architecture is fascinating to me but I know next to nothing about it; I&#x27;d love to start learning from some quality online or print resources.
In addition, if anyone&#x27;s studied architecture at university I&#x27;d love to hear about your studies as well as any apprenticeships you may have been apart of&#x2F;your general experience starting a career in architecture out of school (I am a current college junior so the whole leaving-school-starting-a-career thing is something I think about a lot). Thanks!
======
tedmiston
I'm assuming you're asking about software architecture and not building
architecture since we're on HN.

The O'Reilly book _Fundamentals of Software Architecture_ [1] that came out
this year is really broad and the best overview I've seen so far.

[1]: [https://learning.oreilly.com/library/view/fundamentals-of-
so...](https://learning.oreilly.com/library/view/fundamentals-of-
software/9781492043447/)

~~~
brudgers
I'm not sure your assumption is accurate. In part because people generally
don't study architecture at university, have careers in architecture, and do
apprenticeships when talking about software architecture (and there's hardware
architecture too, though the same applies though perhaps slightly less so).
But all these are common when talking about architecture in the built
environment.

The other reason I'd question your assumption is I'm an architect of the type
that designs buildings. Though I don't practice much these days, I still keep
one active license and one inactive license just for giggles and because it's
occasionally more convenient to say "I'm an architect" when asked "What do you
do?" than to describe what I actually do because I'm not exactly sure what
that is beyond it being just the things I do.

There is (or was) a sort of standard student cannon in the US that included
Ching's _Form, Space and Order_ and Alexander's _A Pattern Language_.
Alexander's work of course overlaps with software architecture, so it's
"arguably" relevant either way -- though it's not a very interesting argument
to me and so not one I'd wish to have.

~~~
perfectfourth
Yes sorry! I meant architecture as in designing buildings (very new to Hacker
News). Thanks for your response.

------
ioli
[https://github.com/binhnguyennus/awesome-
scalability](https://github.com/binhnguyennus/awesome-scalability)

This is a compilation of resources in that regards

------
taphangum
Start with Christopher Alexander

------
brudgers
Architecture of buildings or computational systems?

~~~
perfectfourth
Buildings! Really sorry, should have been more specific

